# Rifle Sight In



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If your rifle is 3 inches high at 50 yards, it's NOT 6 inches high at 100 yards is it?

It's a .300 WSM. Should have very little drop.

:sniper:


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Well,

Search the balistics on your round, weight, etc. but if you are 3" high @ 50 yards you are way out no matter what, your bullet should cross your line of site twice remember, once on the way up and once on the way down. This means if you site in at say 24 yards it will also be dead on at say 300 yards, depending on how flat your round fires. look it up and trust it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The exact answer to your question is no, probably not. A better answer requires more info. Like what ammo are you shooting? Bullet weight? Estimated velocity? Sight heighth?

Using a few variables of my own, if you were shooting a 165gr Nosler BT, leaving the muzzle at 3000fps, with a normal gun set up, you would be about 6.5 inches high at 100 yards. This particular trajectory would be lousy for hunting.

Go here and use this calculator. I think you will find it useful: http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.aspx?p ... lcalc.ascx

If you want to get a little more technical, use this one: http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html


----------



## OkieHunter (Nov 9, 2007)

Just sight it in at 100 yards like you should :sniper:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Might be a good time to explain what jrricher meant by crossing the "line of sight" twice. The bullet starts dropping as soon as it clears the muzzle.

Where's Jiffy when we need him?

But the simple answer to the simple question is "no".


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

this is generic but I think it explains the basic drop of a projectile.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/bullet_trajectory.htm


----------



## Teufelhunden (Dec 4, 2007)

usmarine0352 said:


> If your rifle is 3 inches high at 50 yards, it's NOT 6 inches high at 100 yards is it?
> 
> It's a .300 WSM. Should have very little drop.
> 
> :sniper:


LOL,  are sure thats you are 0352 and not 0341?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

jrricher said:


> Well,
> 
> Search the balistics on your round, weight, etc. but if you are 3" high @ 50 yards you are way out no matter what, your bullet should cross your line of site twice remember, once on the way up and once on the way down. This means if you site in at say 24 yards it will also be dead on at say 300 yards, depending on how flat your round fires. look it up and trust it.


No, don't trust it. You can not sight any round in at 24 yards and expect it to be dead on at any other yardage. Shooting at 24 yards will get you "on paper" from there you need to shoot "at yardage" to ensure you are dead on.



usmarine0352 said:


> If your rifle is 3 inches high at 50 yards, it's NOT 6 inches high at 100 yards is it?


NO

Also your handle is misleading, you cannot be a US Marine, every jarhead I know already knows the answer to this question, or at least how to figure out the answer. :roll:

Invest in some ammo and go out to the range and shoot it.

huntin1


----------

